# Worms in hutch?



## Daisy-Henry (Jun 14, 2013)

I have two 11 weeks old Lionhead crosses. I clean my rabbits hutch weekly if not twice a week if they make it messy. I was cleaning it today as I was a little behind and I last cleaned them 8 days ago and where they usually wee and poop as I was scooping the wet sawdust there were very tiny white worms. I don't know if they where ever wormed at the breeders but in 3 weeks time they're going to the vets for their vaccinations and everything else. Where these things worms or maggots? If they where worms what is the best treatment I can give them as they're still very young, until we go to the vets.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2013)

Take a sample to your vet and get a definitive.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 14, 2013)

On the chance that they're maggots, you need to check your rabbit's bottoms immediately! Rabbits can get fly strike and it's an absolutely horrid thing. But definitely take them to the vet to get an ID, because if they're worms your buns might need worm treatment anyway.


----------



## Daisy-Henry (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi thank you for replying. I'm only 17 years old and my parents are in Spain untill Monday, wow I'm really worried now! I will be going to the pet shop tomorrow to get worming tablets I don't know what to do until my parents Are home as my parents are the ones who pay for the animals vet bills. I always check their behind.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm not sure you can get worming treatment suitable for rabbits from a pet store, someone else here may be able to advise you on that and will know better than I do. Good to know their behinds are good and healthy


----------



## majorv (Jun 14, 2013)

Are your rabbits outside? If your rabbits' butts are clean then chances are good that they're from flys laying eggs in the poop and pee. They like moist areas. I find them in our rabbits poop/pee pile if I don't clean it quick enough. They're outside. They don't have worms.

For reassurance, you could take a fresh sample of poop to the vet and get it/them checked.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 15, 2013)

majorv said:


> They're outside. They don't have worms.



On the contrary I would say that having an outdoor rabbit increases the chance of worms, not decreases it.

Could definitely be either though.


----------



## bluecherry28 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey There :wave2 I imagine the worms are teeny worms from fly larve as has already been suggested. Did you notice any little black flies as well? I dont think its any harm either way to worm the rabbits, i worm all mine every 6 months and i swear by it. I see you live in England and Pets at home sell Pacacur wormer, its very handy as it comes in a sort of gun that gives the exact dose every time so no fear of overdosing  You can also purchase a spray in most pet shops to help safeguard hutches especially in the warmer summer months. If you find yourself getting behind what is very quick and usefull is to have disposable gloves and a small roll of nappy bags or pedal bin liners handy. Every other day just lift out the wet/soiled shavings and pop them in the bag then replace with clean ones, then do your normal clean once or twice a week as usual. Or have you tried litter trays? I use these in the poop corners, the rabbits catch on really quickly and as the trays are plastic they clean really well and there is no smell or build up either. Good luck with your new arrivals and hope you have many years of bunny bliss together


----------



## majorv (Jun 16, 2013)

Azerane said:


> _On the contrary I would say that having an outdoor rabbit increases the chance of worms, not decreases it._
> 
> _Could definitely be either though_.


 
Azerane, when I said "They're outside. They don't have worms," I was just referring to our rabbits. Our rabbits are outside and they don't have worms. I know the small white worms in the poop are from flies laying eggs in it.


----------



## Bunnyloverneedanswers02 (Aug 17, 2020)

I have 2 bunnies. wormish maggot looking things are in my bunnies cage and they are indoor rabbits, I clean cage couple times a week and This is the second time in a month or 2 this has happened. There’s no maggots or anything on them but it’s at bottom of cage. Can someone explain what they are? I keep seeing maggots hatch on rabbits online when I try to research but like these worm/maggot looking things only hatch in the news paper where they poop and pee!


----------



## Abi :) (Aug 17, 2020)

Bunnyloverneedanswers02 said:


> I have 2 bunnies. wormish maggot looking things are in my bunnies cage and they are indoor rabbits, I clean cage couple times a week and This is the second time in a month or 2 this has happened. There’s no maggots or anything on them but it’s at bottom of cage. Can someone explain what they are? I keep seeing maggots hatch on rabbits online when I try to research but like these worm/maggot looking things only hatch in the news paper where they poop and pee!



You should start a new thread so that more people can see it.


----------



## zuppa (Aug 17, 2020)

Bunnyloverneedanswers02 said:


> I have 2 bunnies. wormish maggot looking things are in my bunnies cage and they are indoor rabbits, I clean cage couple times a week and This is the second time in a month or 2 this has happened. There’s no maggots or anything on them but it’s at bottom of cage. Can someone explain what they are? I keep seeing maggots hatch on rabbits online when I try to research but like these worm/maggot looking things only hatch in the news paper where they poop and pee!


Please start your own thread, I had to read first post and then was typing a comment then realised that it was 7 year old thread.

Also take a picture as clear as possible, how can we know if they look like worms or maggots.

Also what you use for litter box if I get it right newspaper is not absorbent at all so you must have lots of stink there and it surely will attract flies and flies will lay eggs and they will hatch within a couple days, why not use wood pellets for the toilet so your rabbit wont have to sit in their own pee


----------

